# Samsung Galaxy S8 plus wont turn on blue light



## jessejo73 (Jul 7, 2020)

My samsung Galaxy S8 plus will not turn on. It also has the blue light on. It will not safe reset either.


----------



## Mukith82 (May 31, 2020)

I'm assuming by not turn on the screen stays black.

Try pressing and holding the power button and volume down button simultaneously for 10 seconds.

If that fails hold the volume down key first and then press and hold the power button for 10 seconds

Failing that plug in your phone with an official cable/charger and leave for an hour. Then try previous step again with charger plugged in.

Hopefully one of those work for you


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Is the blue light pulsing or blinking?
https://www.samsung.com/uk/support/...colours-mean-on-my-samsung-galaxy-smartphone/


----------

